# Boil or Bugs



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Of those two, beetles are the best option. IMO, maceration is the best method.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

beetles....


i had to look up maceration.. lol this is what i found:

Maceration is a bone preparation technique whereby parts of a vertebrate corpse are left to rot inside a closed container at near-constant temperature, to get a clean skeleton. It is a form of controlled putrefaction, the decomposition of a corpse by bacteria in anaerobic conditions. The temperature is best maintained in an incubator at around 35 degrees Celsius (95 degrees Fahrenheit).[citation needed] Maceration generates very strong and distasteful odors, and is therefore usually done in a closed container, in a non-enclosed area.

Maceration is an alternative to the Dermestes method in which skin beetles are used to strip the flesh off of the corpse, a method which is used with corpses of small mammals, small birds, reptiles, and amphibians, because these animals' bones tend to fall apart in many tiny parts. With a fish corpse, maceration is an unsuitable method to get a clean skeleton because of their poorly articulated, pliable skeleton.

In the process of maceration, the corpse is first skinned and defleshed as much as possible, and all internal organs are removed. In this process, extra care is taken when removing the eyeballs, ears and jugular muscles, because some bones are shallow and brittle, such as the thickened external acoustic opening of many mammals. The tongue is usually left in place, because of the tongue and hyoid bones. Severed parts of the corpse are sometimes kept in nylon panty hoses. Water (not warmer than 50 °C) is then put in a container, depending on the size of the corpse, with some optional washing powder with enzymes (like Biotex) added, as it will soften the tissue (but care must be taken with nails, as these are also softened). A mild detergent or emulsifier is sometimes used to remove fatty acids from the bone. When the corpse is put in the container, bacteria automatically convert the flesh to their nutrients, and will continue to do so as long as the temperature remains constant. After a few days, the water is replenished to maintain the bacteria, and some additional flesh may be cut away. Most medium sized animals (like dogs) are macerated within about ten days.

Lipids and fatty acids in the bone and in the fat tissues tend to stain the bone brown. Biotex can be used to whiten the bone, but if too much is used the perchlorate can destroy the bone.







Why would you want the skull to rot instead of cleaned quickly by beetles?
whats the benefit?


----------



## Eric Cartman (Mar 5, 2008)

Go with the beetles. They do such a good job that the delicate bones in the nasal cavity stay intact. With boiling, they are gone. Only downside to the beetles is the smell. Based on past results, I (personally) see no reason to try anything else. And, it is fairly cheap. Something like $100 where I live to do it.


----------



## deadheadskulls (Mar 14, 2010)

beetles are probably the way to go. You will spend A LOT of time degreasing but be patient and it will turn out nice. Maceration takes care of a lot of you grease but the smell is horrendous and lost teeth is a problem. Good luck either way. DO NOT BOIL


----------



## cougartracker (Apr 8, 2010)

use the beetles. A bug cleaned skull will leave the sinus bones and boiling you will remove the sinus and have a enpty hole........:shade:


----------

